# worlds largest patty



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Jarrett is like a truck driver, more than happy to work on Sunday. Gets in more hours that way.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

GIVE ME MORE NUTRA-BEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Tell Paul if he want'sto take Exit 253 S I-45 in TX and I can help him make a container or two diappear to help lighten his load and save on the diesel.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

What a relief. I was a little apprehensive about looking at the thread - I used to have a large neighbor lady named Patty.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Country Boy:

Big Patty says he looks like you!


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have an alibi. 

I was a young boy when Big Patty was my neighbor - and she died before I hit my teen years.

You must know a different Big Patty. My condolences to the boy for his looks - thankfully he didn't inherit them from me though.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

OK! Glad to see the grinning smily.

Sometimes I post, then think. Story of my life.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

so 53,000 pound patty is going to have to work
Great photo!
:scratch:
Fats/oils are supposed to be 6.9%
So if I round up the % to 7.00% I should be able to calculate the amount of oil in 53,00 pounds.
0.07 X 53,000 = 3,710 Lbs
3,710/6.90 lbs per gallon of the average vegetable oils = 537.68 Gallons

How much hen fruit was in the load?

The bees are going to love the nutrition.

Ernie


----------

